# Post here if your intact son has NEVER had a problem....



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

i think that problems tend to get the majority of the posts, so I thought it might be useful if those of us who have intact sons could post and tell others about it.

My 8 year old DS is intact and has never been forcibly retracted and I'm pretty sure he is still not retractable. There has never been a problem with him. His poopy diapers were much easier to clean than DD's poopy diapers. Girls have way more crevices and much more potential for urinary tract infections and getting poop into the wrong places. DS's bits were easy to wipe clean and leave alone. We never had to work hard at it. DS has never reported pain or had redness, soreness or swelling, and we're never seen any bubbles.

DH, who was circ'd, is totally 100% for leaving all babies intact. He is convinced that he has been adversely affected due to his circumcision.

Who else would like to add themselves to the list?







:


----------



## l_olive (Jan 18, 2005)

Sometimes I worry about threads like this a little bit. My 4.5 year old son's foreskin hasn't been completely trouble-free. But that's also true of several of his other normal, healthy body parts.

I just worry that some parents are going to see that "everyone" else doesn't have any problems, and then their son gets a red, swollen foreskin at some point during the normal separation process, and they freak out, take him to the doc who retracts him, and then convinces them to circ.

I'd much rather have parents know exactly what kinds of things are possible (if not even likely) to happen as their sons grow up. What does yeast look like and what do you do if you suspect it? What's ballooning? What's separation trauma? What's a smegma pearl?

Instead of pretending these things just don't happen to many boys, why not discuss them and how they're a normal part of growing up with a whole penis?

I think of it like this... Imagine a society which prescribed that all children have all their baby teeth removed as soon as they erupt. If there were some parents who chose not to have them extracted, what would their reaction be when the child turned 6 and suddenly all his teeth starting falling out?

Since we know it's normal, we prepare our children for the discomfort and general ickiness of losing teeth. Why shouldn't we, and our children, be prepared for what's normal for a maturing penis?

I don't want to hijack your thread, but I just want to stop seeing so many freaking-out-over-little-stuff threads.


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

My son is nearly 3 and has never had any problems.


----------



## +stella+ (Apr 17, 2005)

I agree with Olive. However, in this forum you do, for the most part, see the posts where parents are alarmed at a little redness or post when "problems" come up. It is good to show there are plenty of people out there who have had no problems as well. Just as we know with all kids with all things, there is great variation.

That being said, my son turns 3 next months and no problems.

Just keep in mind, for every post you see with a problem, there are many many out there with no problems or incidences so trivial they are never posted about.


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

2 boys, 5.5 and 2.5, no problems.


----------



## DesertFlower (Oct 20, 2004)

DS's zee-zee (as we call it) never had a problem


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

Keegan is only 17 months, but the only problem he's ever had is a foreskin ignorant doctor. We fixed that problem!


----------



## sadkitty (Jun 24, 2004)

2.5 no problems


----------



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

no issues here


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

About 2 years, 7 months, fully retractable, no problems ever.


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

10 mos - no problems other than a small scratch when mommy didn't clip his nails soon enough (bad mommy!) because he plays with it constantly!


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

Two intact sons (8 and 12 years). Occasional irritations, yes. Problems worth calling the doctor about, no. My two daughters (5 and 9 years) have also had genital irritations from time to time. When that happens, I usually tell them to take a bath. Problem solved.


----------



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

2 yo, 7 mo... no problems! (and i don't know if he can retract yet)


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

no problems with either sons

no infections
no dr ever retracted or suggested circ
they love to play with it haha so it gets really clean in the bath


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

My two grown intact sons have never had any problems, either.









I have to agree with I_olive, though. The problem is, we have lost our collective knowledge of care of the intact penis. We can't ask our mothers about a red foreskin or about ballooning, for example, because our brothers were circ'ed; they can't pass down their wisdom to us. This is probably the only place on the web where mothers can ask about these things.


----------



## wflcpw (Dec 4, 2006)

DS 9 ZERO problems, fully retracts. I had a talk with him and he told me he could pull it back and I told him in the shower to pull it back and let just water run over it and then put the skin back. He then asked why Daddy doesn't have to "take his penis out" I then had to explain circ. It was enlightening to him and me. He thanked me and I told him if he ever has ANY issues, I will always support him. Needless to say, ds #2 is intact, he is one - no problems.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

i think we have already done a thread on this one, lol... it might be nice to bump and post to that one since its already huge...

Jessica


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Here's the link.... it has hundreds of posts...

Intact and no problems
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...splay.php?f=44

Jessica


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

Twin boys, 13 years old, no problems.


----------



## colaga (Nov 7, 2003)

Two boys, one nearly 5, one three.
Never had any problems at all, ever.

Let me just add, intact husband, 37, no problems. And no, he doesn't wish to be circumcied, he's very happily intact.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

3.5 & 1.5 and no problems, not at the point yet of having "seperation tenderness" but even when that happens I wouldn't list that as a problem.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

:


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I have two intact boys and no problems.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

24 months old, NO PROBLEMS!


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *colaga* 
Let me just add, intact husband, 37, no problems. And no, he doesn't wish to be circumcied, he's very happily intact.

Lucky mama!!!







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

2 boys, 5 & 14 months, no problems. Dh is 29, intact, and hasn't had any either.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

ds 5.5 no problems other than occasional redness during the diaper years that goes away quickly. FIL is 70 no problems.


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

no prob


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

4 and 2. No problems at all!!


----------



## mrskennedy (Dec 24, 2006)

Add my DS to the no prob list.


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

22 mos old & no problems


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

Three sons intact-- 5, almost 4, almost 2 no problems with foreskins at all.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

6 yrs.

he's never had any "problems" with being intact.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

8 and 2, no problems here.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

2 1/2 years old and no problems!


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

Oh- I forgot to add, besides my two sons (8 and 12), my 80 year old dad also is doing just fine with his foreskin.


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

16 (as of Sunday), 13 and 5 (as of 9/14), no real problems. I thought my middle son had a problem at 18 months, but it was just separation (which I knew nothing about!). Also, my 82 year old dad is just fine and wouldn't give up his foreskin for anything - he's always believed that circ's purpose is to dull the sexual sensitivity of a man. He just told me this recently - we never discussed it before (shy, I guess!).


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

2yrs 4mo and no problems other than the penis olympics going on around here when he's naked







:


----------



## Greg B (Mar 18, 2006)

I have 2 sons, now in High School. They are intact and never had any problems.

Regards


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

My sons are great, as I posted above, but my friend's 16 year old, while no problems health wise with his foreskin, when asked if he would circ his son, said, "yes!" (the tone conveyed to me thru his mom was "like DUH!"). I wonder if he's been having social problems or if circ'd penises just seem the norm to him because that's what you see in pics, etc?? He lives in Lake Tahoe CA. I hope his mom can do some more educating before he has a kid!!


----------



## darien (Nov 15, 2005)

10 and nearly 3-- no problems.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Age 5, no problems.


----------



## happymamaof3 (Jan 17, 2007)

2 wonderful boys ages 3 1/2 and 16 months. Never had a problem!!!
I say to anyone who asks why... I didn't circumcise my daughter, and I won't do it to my boys! Most people don't even know that girls are circumcised in other areas in the world as well and are horrified. Why aren't they horrified that we do this to boys? My mother and father even tried to have the locker room talk with me... but he will be different...







: I say good! Oh and we're home schooling anyways.


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

ds is 3.5 and my nephew is 4 and my brother is 30 and none have had any problems.


----------



## snangel (Nov 27, 2006)

3 intact sons, 1 intact DH no problems!!!


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

I'm the mother of two boys 11 and 12 years and the aunt of 5 boys 12, 7, 6, 5, 1, who have NEVER has any issues at all with their penis's and have never had problems with doctors regarding their penis's and aunt to one boy 3 years old that has had one minor infection easily cured without manipulation of the foreskin.

Laura


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

My son is 1.5 without any problems.


----------



## cherri0196 (Jun 30, 2007)

9 Months and counting not one problem


----------



## momtothree (Jun 14, 2006)

No problems here either


----------



## BubblesMcPopMe (Aug 14, 2007)

the boys are 9 and have no issues...hb has never had any issues either


----------



## Delta (Oct 22, 2002)

never - 2 intact boys


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

ds is only eleven months and he is problem free


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

Ds is 20 months and has never had any problems whatsoever.


----------



## tankgirlhi (Apr 2, 2007)

ds is 28 months and problem free


----------



## alissakae (Jun 14, 2002)

My sons are 22, 21, 17, and 5 years old - they have had no problems of any kind (medical or social) because they have their WHOLE bodies. My second son's girlfriend has an anti-circ bumpersticker on her car, and my oldest son is happily married, so I think they are doing just fine with the girls







. My dad is 72 and my brothers are 49 and 43 and have had no problems. My brothers only have daughters but would have left any sons intact, of course.


----------



## carole3 (Aug 30, 2004)

8yr old no problem


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

son here no probs. many members of Dh family, no probs for them either.


----------



## EricaE (Aug 1, 2003)

DS #1 - 8 years old and no problems
DS #2 - 8 days old, and no problems


----------



## SammyJr (Aug 21, 2006)

DS just turned 3... no problems at all. He's also been fully retractable since 2.5 years, so no worries about that in the future.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

DS never had any issues, neither did my dad, or the other men in their family







.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

No problems here either!

Take care,
Tara


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

25 months and no problems either.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

Two sons, ages 23 and 20, no problems so far.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

My 5yo ds is normal and has never had any issues with his genitals. No doctor has ever messed with him.
Dh is circed(religious/culture excuses) and is pro-circ.


----------



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)

5 months old no problems


----------



## foreskin friendly (Jul 16, 2007)

No problems outside of the ignorance of a doctor who caused injury by forcibly & surgically retracting my 2 year old (during a hernia surgery).
Now he has "true adhesions" which we pray will resolve with time.

Prior to the surgery, no problems, ever - EVER!


----------



## foreskin friendly (Jul 16, 2007)

Have to add...

Although not my sons...

Have interviewed and found:

1. My father - intact ... no issues ... 60 years old

2. My FIL - intact ... no real serious issues (reported had some "tearing" ... after further discussion, realized were physiological adhesions releasing during his early teens-he was also victim of early childhood forceful retraction) 58 years old.

3. Two brothers intact - 22 yrs old and 29 years old

(from the information provided...no issues reported with the exception of the older brother mentioning he was in fact made fun of on one occasion by a few friends, but he set them straight quick...)

4. My babe inact..as I previously reported..no issues outside of his over-zealous surgeon assaulting him.

5. FOUR nephews - all intact -- none have had any problems
(SIL described forced retraction at my DN's one-year check-up...but he has been fine since...he is now 6 years old - the rest 3.5yrs, 2yrs and 2 months)


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

4 years and no problems.


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

My son, 7yrs no problems.
My brother, 32-forcebly retracted by a docotor at 2 but dispite that no other problems
My father, 57 no problems.
My grandfather, no problems until the day he died at 78. (death no caused by forskin







)


----------



## titania8 (Feb 15, 2007)

no problems here in either little guy.


----------



## basset (Jun 11, 2005)

My son is almost 12 weeks old







... No problems.
My Dad is 67 and no problems... Uncles (my dads 3 brothers) no problem......


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhiannon Feimorgan* 
My son, 7yrs no problems.
My brother, 32-forcebly retracted by a docotor at 2 but dispite that no other problems
My father, 57 no problems.
My grandfather, no problems until the day he died at 78. (death no caused by forskin







)









That's funny!

I've already probably said this twice, but here's hoping three time's a charm: Intact male 32 years with not ONE problem. Come from a family of intact males, no problems that I've ever heard.









Quasi-OT vent: I was born in 1975 in the province of Ontario when it was more common to circ, than not. That said, I'm seeing this new 18-year-old guy (same city as me, London) and even a day into knowing him, the topic went "their" (lol) and he told me he's circ'd. And I play it casually..... but in my mind I'm steamed. He was born in around 1989, so the circ rates _were_ lower back then (even lower now!) and he got mutilated. And so I ask myself: "Are circ'd guys 18 to say 20 mostly cut?" I ask this, because I'm hoping we're essentially "flushing out the system" of circ'd generation of males, so when *they* have kids of their own, they're more prone to leaving them intact. But if you still have a lot of circ'd 18-year-olds currently, what happens in a few years when _they_ want to have kids? So in my mind, I go a step further... "Okay, are today's 11-year-olds mostly intact?". If there's a fair number of them, when does it end?

This means we have to further educate the younger set to be logical and compassionate to not do to them, what _their_ parents did... even if it was only 18 years ago... or 11 years ago. KWIM?


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap* 







That's funny!

Thanks!

I forgot to add, 14 cousins and 3 nephews with fully functioning forskins.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow. BC is like a foreskin/human rights near-Heaven over there!


----------



## jyurina (Mar 17, 2005)

8 and half years and not one issue at all-he was also lucky enought to have a ped when he was little that never batted an eyelash and thought it was normal.


----------



## IsaacAndAnnalee (Jun 17, 2007)

No problems here with my 2 1/2 year old except a ped that retracted him at 4 mo old and was promptly fired as our ped.







:


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Two boys, both nearing five years old, no issues.

I can also add that my father is intact and has had no problems either (in his 50's now). He and I discussed circ when I was pg with my boys.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Most Australian boys born recently are uncircumcised- & most have no problem with the foreskin. I mean, my ds did have a bit of a red at the tip from time to time when he was younger, but our GP just said to put a bit of nappy rash cream on it. It just was not a problem, yk?







:


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

My son is only 18 months but no problems! Ironically my SIL who circ'd because "so much can go wrong if you don't" has had endless problems with her son's penis!


----------



## MommaLauraRN (May 14, 2007)

No problems with my intact kiddos...4yo (was partially retracted by ped at 4 mos--promptly found a new ped) who recently and much to his pleasure discovered that he can fully retract! 6mo is fine too!

My grandfather who died at 84 from CHF, never had any problems being intact either!


----------



## Ruthe (May 31, 2005)

My 11 year old had no problems in that area that I recall.


----------



## transylvania_mom (Oct 8, 2006)

my 2.5 y/o never had a problem.
Neither did my nephew, or any other male child born in our extended family.
But they are Europeans, so most of them don't even know what circumcision is.


----------



## Kwgrlup (Nov 12, 2005)

We have never had any issues here...







. almost 8 and almost 3 and everything thing seems to work the way God intended...lol. They are both proud of the fact that they have a penis like their Dada and tell me all the time...







. They still have mentioned that Dad's is different then theirs (hubby is not intact). So, much for the argument of having the son feel better becasue he matches his Dad...







.


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

My 6.5 yo has never had a problem.


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

Two intact sons (19 years and 19 months), one intact husband (42), no problems. Nobody circumcises their sons here (apart from some religious groups) and I've never heard about problems with a normal penis.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

My ds is five and never had a problem.


----------



## *Milk-Fairy* (Jun 8, 2004)

almost 3, absolutely no problems

don't know if he can retract or not-haven't tried, don't plan to

our pedi's son is also intact and she pronounced him 'perfect' the last time she saw him


----------



## leslieharris (Aug 6, 2005)

This is my first time posting so I'll do a quick intro.

I am Leslie from SC and my son Riley (4) has never had any problems with his intact penis. Its funny cause I have never really done much of anything with it, even cleaning, etc.

I have my husband to thank for keeping him intact. I was initially under the assumption that we would circumcise although I didn't want to "deal" with the negative aspects of it. Luckily, I got schooled pretty quickly and things are the way they should be. I just didn't have the nerve to stand up to opposition and now I am VERY passionate about this subject.

Leslie


----------



## mommystinch (May 18, 2004)

My 18 month old has been problem free.


----------



## Margot Adler (Jun 2, 2007)

but so far so good.


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

Two sons, one five and one almost four years old. No problems ever.

Knock on wood, of course!


----------



## phdmama06 (Aug 15, 2007)

He's only six months but no problems so far! We haven't even dealt with any ignorant healthcare providers wanting to retract him or giving us a hard time for not circing!


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

8 1/2 months and no problems!!!


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

No "real" problems. Although my experience is if you take your sick kid to the dr and the dr notices he's not circ'd, they suddenly suspect UTI, even if there's an obvious ear infection (or strep, or croup, or plug-in-whatever-other-common-childhood-illness-might-cause-a-fever).

I've encountered my share of drs who don't know how to handle foreskins, have been told I "have" to retract to clean it, have been told they "have" to retract to catheterize, etc.

But have there been any actual real medical problems with leaving my sons intact? No.


----------



## Snookler (Sep 23, 2005)

DS is almost two y/o and never had any problems.... Totally maintenance and trouble free!


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

My son is 4 years old and he's never had any problems - either real or something minor that would qualify as a 'problem' for your average, uninformed American ped (no foreskin redness, etc).


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

My almost 4yo has never had any problems.


----------



## christifav (Nov 10, 2005)

Only 6 months old, but no problems so far!

He was peeing pink this weekend, but it turned out to be the prunes (we just started food 2 weeks ago). no more prunes for my bubba.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

DS is almost 7 months old. He has no problems yet, and I don't imagine he ever will have any.

My brother is 27 and intact and has never had any trouble at all to my knowledge.


----------



## storeimy (Dec 9, 2003)

No problems here at almost 11 months.


----------



## cuqui (Apr 14, 2004)

My son is 2, no problems ever. Never been retracted either. DH is 47 and has never had a problem either. Never had a UTI, swollen forskin, etc.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, my little guy is only 3 months old, so we will see, but DH is about 30 years older than him, and he's had no problems.









I don't recall my brother, who is 23, ever going to the hospital for any problems like that, either. Actually he was quite adamant when I was pregnant that I NOT circ.


----------



## jaxinsmom (Jul 24, 2006)

DS is almost three and going strong!!!!!!! He hasn't really retracted yet, but that hasn't stopped him from playing and having a blast with his favourite body part


----------



## imahappymama (Feb 17, 2007)

My DS is 10yo and has never had a UTI or any issue with his foreskin at all.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

My almost 1 year old has never had a problem.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

2 boys, one 6, one 2, No problems.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

My son is 4 1/2, and he's never had a problem.


----------



## nikihodges (Jul 29, 2006)

can i post 3 times...







my 8 y/o intact no problems...my 4y/o intact no problems...my 7 mo intact no problems...my hubby circed and urine flow issues


----------



## Brenda2005 (Mar 10, 2005)

3 intact boys here and never had a problem. As long as you teach them as they get older proper hygiene, there shouldn't be any problems, since they are born perfect


----------



## Novella (Nov 8, 2006)

My husband is 35 and has never had a problem.

My brother never had any sort of issues re: penile health when we were growing up at home. I was probably 16 (he would have been 10) by the time it would have even been possible that some concern with him was kept hidden from us girls due to privacy concerns.


----------



## laoxinat (Sep 17, 2007)

20 yo son, no problems in spite of my ignorant (but gentle and no forcing) retraction when little. When he was 3, he very matter of factly said (in reply to my suggestion he retract for washing), "Mooooooom. It's SUPPOSED to be like that...."
Today he called me from the clinic where he and GF went for routine testing. I said, "For Pete's sake don't let anyone tell you you need to be circ'd" "Oh, hell, no", he replied LOL!


----------



## anitaj71 (Mar 1, 2006)

My 2 sons, 2 and 16 have never had any problems. My oldest is very outspoken ( if/when the subject comes up ) about leaving the penis intact.


----------



## arimama (Feb 13, 2004)

5 year old, no problems


----------



## DylsandMosMom (Aug 13, 2006)

My husband will be 36 next week and has never had a problem.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

My son is 4.5yrs and has never had any problems whatsoever.


----------



## Raelynn (Apr 7, 2007)

My son is almost 1 and no problems whatsoever!


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

posting here


----------



## liqzierda (Nov 15, 2007)

My son is only 2 but has never had a problem.
My father lived to be 74 and never had a problem and was outraged by the widespread almost universal circumcision that happened in the US from the 1950s on.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

my 6 year old DS has never had a problem!!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Bumping to spread the positive stories


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

I'll add a problem!

My son, after a day at the beach, playing in the waves, climbing the rocks, digging in the sand, went to remove his swim suit.

His foreskin had worked its way through the mesh lining of his shorts. A lot of it. All ended fine but it included a lot of pain and bit of panic. Me trying to find scissors or a knife to cut it away. (The lifeguards and snack shack staff were horrified at "My son's foreskin is caught in his swimsuit" and were more than willing to help!) Him crying in the women's room afraid to move.

We have a rule now that everytime you pee in the ocean while swimming you have to check to make sure things aren't hooking up!


----------



## 31rubies (Dec 18, 2010)

My son is 2, no problems.

Newborn son ok too!


----------



## AnnDMFT (Dec 18, 2010)

My DS is 13 months old and hasn't had any issues. The only issue I foresee is dealing with medical "professionals" who are baffled as to why he's intact.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

My son is 4 and has never had any problems. My husband is 38 and he has never had a problem.


----------



## drs0410 (Dec 3, 2010)

My son is only 7 months, but he's doing fine so far. Maybe he's supposed to be "unfine" once his foreskin retracts.

I assume he'll be dealing with infections at first. Then I will have to explain why he doesn't look like Daddy. Later on, he will come home mad at me because the kids at school/girls don't like his intact penis. As an adult, I'm afraid it's likely that he will end up with an STD. I'm also going to have to deal with anger from my future DIL when my son gives her cervical cancer.

Sigh....that horrible, dirty foreskin....


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

DS is about to be 6 and has had no problems, aside from the time he shut his foreskin in a DVD case. LOL


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

28 month old DS doing fine.

49 year old DH is also doing fine!


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Bumping!


----------



## sortacrispy (May 10, 2011)

I have two sons who are almost 1 and almost 3. Both of their penises are as perfect and problem free as they were on the day they were born. And they still have ALL their parts


----------



## wake_up (Aug 1, 2007)

My 3.5 DS has had no problems. He can retract quite a bit, and does so all the time, though I'm not sure what "fully" would entail. The only sort of "problem" ended up not being one, though I'm afraid if I had taken him to the doctor it could have become problematic... Last month he got bitten by a bunch of fire ants, including one bite at the base of his penis - foreskin swelled up, got purple, and looked like a freakin elephant trunk, but he said it didn't hurt and was able to pee just fine, so we let it be and he was fine in a couple days. I had an RN friend come check it out that first day, and she said not to worry yet if peeing was normal. Here's to trusting bodies!


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

My ds will be 3yp in January, and has had no problems.

Also, bumping for other mama's to see.


----------



## 3timesamom (Oct 29, 2010)

No problems with our 6yo or our 2.5yr old. The only problem we have had is with uneducated DR's who try to tell us to retract.


----------

